# Key Post:  Life Assurance - Key Post



## ajapale (5 Nov 2004)

if you need to shop around for quotations for life assurance these telephone numbers, website addresses of the main providers might be useful.

www.unison.ie/business/pe...life_cover  (source labrokers see below)
and the Sunday Times Best Buys Section

*Online Brokers/Agents offering discount life insurance*

www.ferga.com
www.labrokers.ie
www.monitum.com
www.123.ie
www.primafinance.ie
[broken link removed]
www.tesco.ie
[broken link removed]

*#1* www.primafinance.ie..excellent on line quotations within seconds 7 companies and follow up email impressed!

*#2* www.tesco.ie...cheap quote within seconds

*#3* www.123.ie..online quote within seconds easy to use. 

*#4* hibernian..great quote easy to use. Not sure if you can buy Life Assurance directectly from them.

*#5* www.labrokers.ie..quotation by email only, excellent FAQ on life assurance - be sure to drill down to the detail. LaBrokers promise a two hour turnaround with 'on line' enquiries during working hours.

*#6* www.monitum.com..quote via email took a few days. Tel: 1890 733 863

*#7* www.ferga.com...phone number only ...no Life Assurance on line quote

*#8* www.prsacentre.com....same as ferga.com doesnt seem to refer to life assurance at all

www.myadviser.ie are worth a visit they have an 80% discount on first year offer. Phone:  01 - 210 1830

Some phone quotations for Life Assurance.

One Direct 1890 222222..quick and relativly expensive quotation

Irish Life 01 7042000...quick but relatively expensive quotation 30% higher than cheapest

Quinn Life 1850 771851......sorry we no longer offer life insurance!

Canada Life 012102000..agent rang back following day middling quote.



_ClubMan_ added...

For some useful information on mortgage related (mortgage protection) life assurance - as opposed to general life assurance - and other mortgage related insurances see .


----------



## paddystreet (19 Nov 2004)

New query moved to .


----------



## fridayguy (23 Dec 2004)

I have to comment on #6 above, MONITUM: 

>#6 www.monitum.com..quote via email took a few days. 
>Tel: 1890 733 863

Having received what I considered very unprofessional service from one of the brokers more generally recommended on AAM, and under considerable time pressure, I fired off an e-mail to MONITUM. Reply was almost immediate; the quote received was cheaper than those I'd already seen, and the service was efficient, courteous and swift throughout.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Mensallen (21 Oct 2005)

*Re: >> Life Assurance - Key Post*

I agree with Fridayguy. Nick in Monitum was very prompt, helpful and courteous.


----------



## 1carrot2 (23 Apr 2010)

Another happy customer of Monitum here.
(I too had dealt briefly with  another broker often recommended here, and found him poor in the extreme.)


----------



## umpsty (20 Jun 2010)

*Mortgage Protection*

You can get an even better deal from onequote.ie with excellent customer service too!


----------

